# new Christian



## Preach (Feb 22, 2006)

What resources would you recommend for new Christians (that have absolutely no prior church background). I saw something (I think by William Mounce-the Greek guy) 12 lessons, but I cannot seem to find it. Does anyone know about Mounce's new believer's class?

If not, what would you recommend for the new Christian. Thanks

"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## dkicklig (Feb 22, 2006)

Take a look at this
http://www.biblicaltraining.org/class.php?class=TH100


----------



## Preach (Feb 23, 2006)

That's it. Thanks.


----------

